
Merge (Ruby) MJIT infrastructure with conservative JIT compiler - thibaut_barrere
https://github.com/ruby/ruby/pull/1782
======
thibaut_barrere
Also worth checking out: [https://bugs.ruby-
lang.org/issues/14235](https://bugs.ruby-lang.org/issues/14235)

